# Hello/dehydrating anchovies



## deehadratin (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi everyone
I recently purchased a dehydrator and made some peppery beef jerky for the first time a few weeks ago according to one of the recipes on here which to my surprise turned out really good. Anyways, I was wondering if anyone has dehydrated anchovies before or if you guys have any suggestions about doing this. Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Dec 17, 2013)

Anchovies are a really oily fish....  I would think they would need to be in a brine for awhile to help remove the moisture and add salt as a preservative to keep the oil from turning rancid.....  Look for a recipe for a similar fish like sardines or smelt and see what is recommended....


----------



## moikel (Dec 17, 2013)

I do sardines down here the old school village way. I don't use a dehydrator ,salt ,weights & time. 
If that is a direction you want to head in let me know.


----------

